# Hallowreath



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

So it's not exactly one of those amazing props you all make, and was actually a housewarming gift for my best friend (who loves Hallowe'en and all things related as much as I do), here is a wreath I made:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I'm sure your friend will love it. I'd proudly hang something like that on my door.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Who are you kidding Aelwyn? That IS an amazing prop ... very nice! Like Spooky said, I'd proudly display that too!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cool!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love it. That is a great use for the "small" things I pick up but never make it into a larger prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's beautiful, Aelwyn, and soooo cute!


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is very cool. I like the little tombstones the most. You friend will love it!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

And yep, she LOOOOOOVES it. She kept squishing me. LOL.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This is really cool.  I want one!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great idea! I love it! I too have a lot of those little things hanging around, you have given me an inspiration!:jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great halloween wreath, Every door should have one on it. That wreath screams halloween.


----------

